# Cream Legbars vs Blue Copper Marans



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am trying to decided which breed to get. I know the merits of both. I know the problems of both. I like the fact that the CLBs are auto sexing and lay blue eggs but I also like the chocolate egg of the BLCMs and the fact that every bird can look different. I want something I can raise and sell. I really enjoy the miracle of life. I just don't want to get stuck with all of them. LoL
What do you folks think? Oh yeah, I already know I am going to keep a small silkie flock too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The only way you will know for sure is to get both and try them. I personally like marans but you might take my recommendation and despise them. I always try out a breed I like to see how much I truly like them. Sometimes I find out how amazing they are, other times I become indifferent.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have always wanted CLBs but lately I am starting to lean more towards the Marans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

